# Paph. callosum var. potentianum



## eggshells (Feb 17, 2014)

Paphiopedilum callosum var. potentianum or potentianum? The plant is small. A mature growth averages 13-16 cm in leaf span (perfect for people who does not have a lot of space). Petals are smooth and free of warts. It's a real cute species. The spike is about 12 cm tall. The flower is about 7cm in natural span and about 5cm tall.

I put a lot of information as I was looking and there not a lot on info on this one.




Paph. callosum var. potentianum by paphioman, on Flickr




Paph. callosum var. potentianum by paphioman, on Flickr

A close up of the stami. Out of focus but there are tiny hairs on the rim of the pouch



Paph. callosum var. potentianum by paphioman, on Flickr

And plant size.



Paph. callosum var. potentianum by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 17, 2014)

Could there be some hybridization deep in the background? Looks like a sublaeve without spots and less red.


----------



## Spaph (Feb 17, 2014)

Great photos and detail, what a beauty!
My vote is for species status- pure potentianum :clap:


----------



## Trithor (Feb 18, 2014)

I think it is beautiful, the colouration is unique and very different. I have not had the good fortune to see one of these 'in the flesh', but your photos make me feel the plant is on the table in front of me, thank you.


----------



## labskaus (Feb 18, 2014)

Looks like the real thing to me. Very nice!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 18, 2014)

lovely flower and photos


----------



## eggshells (Feb 18, 2014)

Spaph said:


> Great photos and detail, what a beauty!
> My vote is for species status- pure potentianum :clap:



Same with me. :clap:

Here is a side view of the flower.



Paph. callosum var. potentianum by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 18, 2014)

Beautiful. I vote for it as a separate species, also.


----------



## atlantis (Feb 19, 2014)

Lovely and exotic. :clap:


----------



## emydura (Feb 19, 2014)

I've never heard of it. What's the history?


----------



## eggshells (Feb 19, 2014)

emydura said:


> I've never heard of it. What's the history?



Supposed to be a variety of callosum found in Thailand. I think Mr. Olaf Gruss described it. He asked for some high resolution photos so I will ask him if he can tell us more about this one when I send the photos.

In the meantime this is the only article about it that I found

http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/people/tanaka/orchid/org/newpaph10.html


----------



## Denverpaphman (Feb 22, 2014)

I've been trying to collect smaller plants. I'll have to try and find one of these for myself. Thanks for posting this great plant


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Feb 23, 2014)

Such strange coloration... And I wouldn't have guessed that the plant is so tiny! Well done.


----------



## Rick (Feb 23, 2014)

eggshells said:


> Supposed to be a variety of callosum found in Thailand. I think Mr. Olaf Gruss described it. He asked for some high resolution photos so I will ask him if he can tell us more about this one when I send the photos.
> 
> In the meantime this is the only article about it that I found
> 
> http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/people/tanaka/orchid/org/newpaph10.html




Cribb, Averyanov, and Koopowitz have never considered this plant as more than a variety of callosum.

Yes described by Gruss & Roth (1995). And origin in Thailand, but according to Koopowitz the description was based on a single plant in cultivation and not observation of a wild population.


----------



## eggshells (Feb 23, 2014)

Rick said:


> Cribb, Averyanov, and Koopowitz have never considered this plant as more than a variety of callosum.
> 
> Yes described by Gruss & Roth (1995). And origin in Thailand, but according to Koopowitz the description was based on a single plant in cultivation and not observation of a wild population.



My friend in Thailand told me that there is a whole population of these species in one area. I spoke with Mr. Tanaka and he thinks that this is a separate species as well. I will speak with Mr. Olaf and pick his brain about it. Im just waiting for the other plants to open up to send him some photos. I will try to cross all six clones and see what the outcome will be.


----------



## labskaus (Feb 24, 2014)

There was a single plant turning up in an Import from Thailand in a German nursery in the 80ies, I think. This plant was bloomed by Erika Potent, who was a talented Paph. grower, a well respected orchid judge and is a wonderful person. Olaf named this variety after her. The sparse data and the single occurence permitted it from being treated as a separate species.
If there is a natural habitat of this taxon, and if this habitat and the colony of plant could be studied by scientists, the possibility would rise that this could be treated as a separate species.


----------

